# Bandit Geophagus



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

I just scored a 3 inch bandit geophagus for relatively cheap. It's a gorgeous specimen. I put it in my bichir tank and it's doing wonderfully. I can't believe the mix in this tank is doing so well:

1 red zebra cichlid (Mbuna)
1 Princess cichlid (N. brichardi)
1 Senegal Bichir
and of the bandit geophagus

The hope is that by the time the baby bichir is fully grown, the bandit geophagus will be large enough to live peacefully with it.

Anyone with tips on this species?


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

It probably isn't a geophagus at all, but it's similar. Most of the fish sold in the trade under the name Bandit Cichlid are actually Guianacara, which is sort of like a cross between an acara and a gymnogeophagus.

I might try and get it a few friends, though. Most guianacara keepers seem to prefer keeping them in groups, from what little I've read.


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

I might look into some friends. I kind of want to get some smaller Geophagus, would that work for him?

This is a dead ringer for it;

http://www.cichlidgallery.com/v/Poetsfi ... 2.jpg.html

so it is a _Guianacara sphenozona_


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

It could be, but there seem to be a bunch of different Guianacara in the trade and they all look similar. If you want to identify the species I'd post some pictures of it and the people here more with more experience should be able to identify it.

Ideally, you should get more of his species to be his tankmates. Both geophagus and guianacara enjoy being with their own kind, plus you'll get way more interesting behavior out of him with a conspecific.

Also, how big is your tank?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is an odd mix of fish from very different water environments. Not sure I would recommend putting this mix together.

The Brichardi is a Tanganyikan cichlid that likes very hard and alkaline water, the Zebra is a Malawi cichlid that also likes hard (although not as hard as Tanganyikan water) and slightly alkaline water.

The bichir is a rainforest stream dweller and likes softer more acidic water as does the Bandit Cichlid.

I am not saying that it can't be done, but it does leave you more vulnerable to problems with the fish as they try to adapt to the conditions they are not used to.

Andy


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL, that's what I wanted to say but I'm no expert on Africans...


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I got them for free so I don't care about the tang or the Malawi really, if I can find them a different home I will. It's a 29 gallon, but it will be upgraded and the bandit + bichir will be separated when they get older. They are both pretty small right now. They are actually getting along really well, no injuries of any kind and all are eating well. They chase each other a bit, but not so much that it's an issue. I actually rescued the tang and the malawi from random friends tanks that weren't taking care of them at all, so their conditions are better than they otherwise would have been!


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

This group of fish is really surprising me. The bandit has taken over the conch shell as its home, so the N. brichardi made a nest RIGHT NEXT TO IT. Literally, they share a territory. the Mbuna often tries to get into the Guianacara's territory, but they just kinda both stop and stare at each other a bit, expecting the other one to run. Meanwhile, the Senegal Bichir does as it pleases moving in and out of territories and being a total awesome fish.

There is NO overt aggression, NO fin damage...they don't even chase each other, though they do posture every now and then.


----------

